# Hello all from a new member looking for info about band sawmill DIY kits.



## terry60 (May 18, 2011)

I would love to spend 50k on a top-of-the-line woodmizer or the like but that is, unfortunately, impossible for the foreseeable future. In other words, my wife doesn't want to sell the house and live in the pickup truck towing a mill which the dead or diseased trees it was going to mill were sold with the house to buy the mill! 
Anyway, besides Linn Lumber, does anyone know of some options I can look into to purchase a kit or where is the best forum for finding used and/or damaged mils for sale? Linn's kits look great but I can't even afford those yet so I am still looking until I find something I can afford. With instructions, I can handle all aspects of assembling a kit EXCEPT welding which I would have to farm out or learn. 
It would be great to find a good old mill that needs a lot of work but has good bones. Thanks for any help anyone can give!


----------



## betterbuilt (May 18, 2011)

Obviously the choice is to hire a portable band mill to mill your logs. Unless your set on owning a bandmill then the answer is obvious, move into the truck.


----------



## djones (May 18, 2011)

I've seen some mills posted in the want ad digest from time to time that won't cost an arm and or leg, maybe a hand only, doesn't have to be yours.


----------



## terry60 (May 18, 2011)

djones, are you talking about want ads somewhere on this site? I need all my appendages and the wife wants to keep her parts too so I have to find a mill I can afford.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 18, 2011)

I just bumped a thread back to the top for you, check out "small band mill", Joe.


----------



## terry60 (May 18, 2011)

betterbuilt, the truck won't hold all my tools so it's not a residency option. Do you know of any place like Linns Lumber that sells kits? I'm not having any luck in my search so far and I'm not ready to just set my sights on saving to buy from Linns yet. I like more than one option and renting isn't an option. As an example, I rented a floor nailer to install T&G Oak in my last home and then realized because I couldn't finish the job in a day or two by myself, it was cheaper to spend the $300-$400 to own the nailer. Between the rent money and what hiring a contractor to do the work, I saved a ton and haven't used the nailer in 5 years but it's here when I or anyone I know needs it. Same deal with my tractor attachments, I'd rather own than rent. The trees and logs aren't going anywhere and I can use the mill I have for now it's just aggravating to know how much better the tool could be.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 18, 2011)

What about just looking for a used bandmill?

I bought a Norwood Lumbermate 2000 last year, it works well. The one I got has a custom bed for it, 30' long. I only paid $4k for it.

The answers are out there. Bottom line is that you won't need to spend $50k and will still be able to mill a lot of timber up...


----------



## terry60 (May 18, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> I just bumped a thread back to the top for you, check out "small band mill", Joe.


rarefish, I'm new and have no idea where to look for "bumped a thread back to the top..." Can you enlighten a poor fool?


----------



## terry60 (May 18, 2011)

rarefish, I found the thread, thanks. Let me ask what may be a stupid question: Why are so many DIY mills built with tires? It seems like using mill wheels would be easier and better unless the tires make the machine safer and/or easier for making other components work as a system? I know for me with my beat up hands from years of wear-and-tear working with bigger pieces and bigger tools is sometimes easier even when heavier but I need to understand the whys of material choices before committing to building a certain style bandmill. Thanks for any info and help, I appreciate it.


----------



## djones (May 18, 2011)

terry60 said:


> djones, are you talking about want ads somewhere on this site? I need all my appendages and the wife wants to keep her parts too so I have to find a mill I can afford.


 
I'm referring to THE Want ad digest. you can get to it online.


----------



## mikeb1079 (May 18, 2011)

> Let me ask what may be a stupid question: Why are so many DIY mills built with tires?



because they're cheaper. good large bandsaw wheels are expensive. the most reliable source of used bandsaw mills that i've found is craigslist. i usually use allofcraigs.com or a similar search engine that checks all the usa craigslists at once. you'll probably have to drive a bit, but i've seen many good looking mills in the 3-5k range.
good luck


----------



## betterbuilt (May 18, 2011)

terry60 said:


> betterbuilt, the truck won't hold all my tools so it's not a residency option. Do you know of any place like Linns Lumber that sells kits? I'm not having any luck in my search so far and I'm not ready to just set my sights on saving to buy from Linns yet. I like more than one option and renting isn't an option. As an example, I rented a floor nailer to install T&G Oak in my last home and then realized because I couldn't finish the job in a day or two by myself, it was cheaper to spend the $300-$400 to own the nailer. Between the rent money and what hiring a contractor to do the work, I saved a ton and haven't used the nailer in 5 years but it's here when I or anyone I know needs it. Same deal with my tractor attachments, I'd rather own than rent. The trees and logs aren't going anywhere and I can use the mill I have for now it's just aggravating to know how much better the tool could be.


 
Well I just put the hiring a portable mill out there. Some of those guys have spent the 50,000 on a mill and are charging 200-340 per day to mill a 1000bft. I think it's a great deal if you have the logs ready to go. You don't have to worry about sharpening blades or maintenance of the mill. Really it is a deal. 

Obviously if you want to mill them yourself thats what your gonna do. I'm looking at the lucas mill because it has a lot more options. A 60inch slabber would be nice.


----------



## gemniii (May 19, 2011)

djones said:


> I've seen some mills posted in the want ad digest from time to time that won't cost an arm and or leg, maybe a hand only, doesn't have to be yours.


 
OUCH!
Sounds like a sawmill accident! 

The OP just needs to balance,, like most of us do, needs vs wants vs wallet.

Up into recently I was looking to get a small lightweight BSM I could transport with my little tractor's FEL and 3 pt. I want to make trails, deer plots and sheds. And I don't want to haul logs over a few dozen yard to the mill. Drop them and make them into sheds. All milling was to be for my own use, I'm not looking at selling lumber. My biggest tree was about 2'DBH and I wasn't going to have "trailerable trails". I was looking at something like a new Hud-Son Oscar 118 ($2,600, 6.5HP) or a new Woodmizer LT10 ($3,200, 7HP). 

Now I know I'm getting about ten 3' to 4' trees. So I was thinking of moving up a size and HP. I was looking at an Oscar 236 ($6,200, 16HP) or Woodmizer LT15 ($6,200, 18HP).

My needs dictate a $3K mill, my wants a $6K mill. My dreams a $25K mill, a $70K truck and a priceless wife (well I have the wife already). I figure the added price would be worth 10 to 30 cents a board foot. So going from $3K (need) to $6K (wants) ($3K diff) I need to mill about 10,000 to 30,000 board feet more to make up the price difference. It ain't worth it to me. I'll probably use my Alaskan and 660's to make cant's for a smaller mill.

The OP seems to be looking for a kit mill for a giveaway price. Good luck, but so are many of us.


----------



## terry60 (May 19, 2011)

gemniii;2959969]
"The OP just needs to balance,, like most of us do, needs vs wants vs wallet.
The OP seems to be looking for a kit mill for a giveaway price. Good luck, but so are many of us."

I'm not looking for a giveaway (although that WOULD be nice) but every mill manufacturer I call, the last thing I ask them is if they have a bad forklift operator who occasionally drops a mill off a loading dock that I could buy really cheap and repair it myself.
While I've got your ear, do you know of other kit sellers besides Linn?


----------



## gemniii (May 19, 2011)

terry60 said:


> While I've got your ear, do you know of other kit sellers besides Linn?


 
Norwood.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 19, 2011)

There's a fellow out west that builds a 4 post mill with power for about $1600. He supplies no track. I've seen his video and it looks nice. Give me awhile to think of his name, Joe.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 19, 2011)

gemniii said:


> Norwood.


 
Norwood is not a kit manufacturer, even given your persistence to classify them as such. The Norwood requires *MINOR* assembly.

In contrast, a low end Linn kit requires you weld the carriage frame yourself.

Given how so many people in this forum weld up elaborate CSMs, it's surprising that more of them don't build BSMs.

Of course the big online phenomena is that you will most likely find that the BSM experts have never used a BSM in their life, and have most likely never owned one. This is not only true of BSMs but of most any topic online. There are armchair experts everywhere!


----------



## gemniii (May 19, 2011)

TraditionalTool said:


> Norwood is not a kit manufacturer, even given your persistence to classify them as such. The Norwood requires *MINOR* assembly.
> 
> In contrast, a low end Linn kit requires you weld the carriage frame yourself.
> 
> ...



Seems a matter of definition of a "kit".
When I grew up I put together (and eventually crashed) a large number of model airplane KITs . All the parts were there, maybe a hundred pieces or more.


> A kit car, also known as a "component car", is an automobile that is available as a set of parts that a manufacturer sells and the buyer then either assembles into a car themselves, or retains a third party to do part or all of the work on their behalf.



My concept of a kit is that you receive all the parts and assemble the device. The kit airplanes I built came with an engine already assembled. 

The Norwood models seem like a step up from the Linn top of the line kits, but they still require lot's of assembly.

Once more I quote:


Flubberboy said:


> We bought a brand new Norwood 2000 to saw up limb wood that is too small for our big saws and it works remarkably well considering that you can buy a brand new one for about one-tenth the cost of a big portable saw.
> 
> You can cut larger logs on it too but if you were going to do much sawing I'd get a much larger machine - but, in all fairness, it does work well on larger logs - it's just slow.
> 
> ...



So call the Norwood something else than a kit, but it doesn't come from the factory put together in a few separate pieces.

Reading on the Norwood forum it took 8 hours and up to assemble a Norwood. If 8 hours and up of assembly is MINOR, or paying $1800 to have it assembled is MINOR, more power to you.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 19, 2011)

Norwood had and probably still has guys lined up all over that would assembly LM's for those that can't read and follow instructions. We would do them for 300 ea.. and i'd still assembly one for that, and for a little more i'd even teach you to use and maintain it.

Anyone who paid anything within a mile of $1,800.00 is an absolute bumbleing idiot. 

The more you post on Lm's the more you show just how much you DON'T know about them.

Rob


----------



## hamish (May 19, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Norwood had and probably still has guys lined up all over that would assembly LM's for those that can't read and follow instructions. We would do them for 300 ea.. and i'd still assembly one for that, and for a little more i'd even teach you to use and maintain it.
> 
> Anyone who paid anything within a mile of $1,800.00 is an absolute bumbleing idiot.
> 
> ...



I agree. I am a newer Norwood owner and have my pics up here on AS to prove it. All in assembly took less than 7 hours (would luv to find me a job that pays $1800 for 7hrs work!).

I can read and follow directions and have have all kinds of technical know how......but it all boils down to RTFM ...read the @#$%ing manual. If you cant assemble a box of parts its surprising the ole chainsaw hasn't killed you yet!

Thus far I have milled approx 2000bf, and made some errors but alas am able to determine when to stop milling and resolve the problem, by sitting back and analyzing what is going on and why, and gosh darnit can still drop a mortar down a tube and hit a target 600m away!

Since buying my mill and using it the primary things I have come quickly aware of is mechanical advantage is your friend, I need a bigger tractor, and most inportantly site preparation and mill set up will save many headaches.



A mill for $2000 or $15000 add on at least another $1-2000 for ancillary and stuff you should have had in the first place.


----------



## gemniii (May 19, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Norwood had and probably still has guys lined up all over that would assembly LM's for those that can't read and follow instructions. We would do them for 300 ea.. and i'd still assembly one for that, and for a little more i'd even teach you to use and maintain it.
> 
> Anyone who paid anything within a mile of $1,800.00 is an absolute bumbleing idiot.
> 
> ...



First of all my discussion above was concerning whether it was a KIT.

I'm surprised you did not reply to the OP I quoted above in the thread that he originally posted in that you would assemble one for $300. I know you had posted about it taking about 8 hours. I actually thought the going price was closer to $800 or $1000, but only had the price he quoted.

I think the Norwood ON SPECS looks like a great "put it together yourself" bunch of parts for the price. 

So if I'm in Washington, DC and buy a ML26 or MX34 you'll put it together for $300? What about upstate Vt? northeast Mississippi? Those are the three places I've got trees. I could use a sawmill at each, and with the rising cost of fuel towing one back and forth (say $1/mile) could equal the cost of a mill after a few years.

/edit - I've a VW TDI that gets up to 45MPG to go back and forth, but my present tow vehicle, a Ford 7.3 diesel only gets about 15MPG, so about $0.20 per mile difference, and over 1500 miles that's $300 just for fuel.

And from Northern Tool:


> By wooddchuck
> (read all my reviews)(read all my reviews)
> "It took three of us 7 hours to assemble it looks overwelming at first but it comes with a great manual . The only problems I would look for which we are having trouble with is the cleareance between the bottom of the carraige and the top of the track. The operator handle is stiff we added a lever. The idler pulley for the drivebelt was flimsy we removed it had a new one made along with the bracket.
> The Briggs engine had a backfiring issue when coming back to idle you have to adjust the braking belt on the idler to correct this.
> In closing it is a solid machine we have cut up to 36 inch trees on it had it about four months and will add to this this summer as it gets more use"


 So that's a 21 man hour assembly for an MX34,


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 20, 2011)

gemniii said:


> So that's a 21 man hour assembly for an MX34,



To have 2 buddies drinking brew and joking with him, 14 hours gets tacked on?

When I said "*MINOR*" assembly, I meant nuts/bolts/screws and parts that bolt and screw together. Doesn't require any expertise to do so...in fact many of us have spent several hours on presents we've bought our kids over the years that required "*MINOR*" assembly. So yes, we will all have different mileage and the Norwood is not for everyone. Still a damn good little sawmill, IMO, and it beats the heck out of suckin' 2 stroke fumes for an afternoon. Even so, a CSM has it's place for some work.

Lastly, let us be clear about one thing, and that is in comparing the Norwood to something like the Linn kit where you cut/weld the carriage material. Those are a lot more than "*MINOR*" assembly, although Linn will sell you something like Norwood will if you desire, that only requires "*MINOR*" assembly, the choice is for each buyer to decide. That way we all get to justify for ourselves, the money we spend out of pocket for the sawmill we buy.

Good luck with our decision, whatever it may be, even if you stick with CSMs.


----------



## indiansprings (May 20, 2011)

If I was looking for a inexpensive mill I'd look at a ez board walk jr.
EZ Boardwalk Band Saw Mills, they are built by either Mennonites or Amish in Missouri, I may be way off but it seems like the jr model was about 3500-4000, ready to go, I saw the unit demonstrated at the Springfield, Mo farm show and it did a nice job on 24-30" logs, the bigger model 40 handled up to 40" logs but was more expensive.
Both units had the option of Honda or Subaru engines. They had one unit set up making shingles.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 20, 2011)

gemniii said:


> First of all my discussion above was concerning whether it was a KIT.
> 
> I'm surprised you did not reply to the OP I quoted above in the thread that he originally posted in that you would assemble one for $300. I know you had posted about it taking about 8 hours. I actually thought the going price was closer to $800 or $1000, but only had the price he quoted.
> 
> ...


 
Once again your reading skills are lacking, i guess you missed the part where i said: "Norwood had and probably still has guys lined up all over that would assembly LM's for those that can't read and follow instructions." Does that answer your question???

Also, i have never put together an MX34, but i was told by Peter Dale (the owner of Norwood Industries and designer of the MX34) that the MX34's go together faster/easier than the LM2000's did.

IF you don't want/like a Norwood sawmill, that's just fine, but the least you could do is post ACCURATE info on them. OR you will continue to look rather dumb as Norwood owners continue to correct you and the info you post.

Rob


----------



## rarefish383 (May 20, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Bookman's Bandsaw Mill‬&rlm; Try this one, Joe.


----------



## gemniii (May 20, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> "Norwood had and probably still has guys lined up all over that would assembly LM's for those that can't read and follow instructions." Does that answer your question???
> 
> Rob


 
I called Norwood about paying to have a ML26 assembled near Tupelo Ms. Was told the mills are so new they don't think there is anyone nearby to assist. That answers my question with a NO.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 20, 2011)

I'd call them again, leave my email addy, asking them to give it to their customers in that area. There's so many folks that CAN assemble one, i'd bet you would turn up someone.

When this subject comes up on the NW forum, there's always lot's posters that tell how much they enjoyed putting their mills together.

I'd do it in a heartbeat for anyone in my area... If you had not already made up your mind, you could do it too.

Why don't you buy a Hudson, they are already put together, and see how that works out for you... lol

Rob


----------



## hamish (May 21, 2011)

gemniii said:


> I called Norwood about paying to have a ML26 assembled near Tupelo Ms. Was told the mills are so new they don't think there is anyone nearby to assist. That answers my question with a NO.


 
IF you were getting it in Vermont I would take a road trip and help you assemble it witht he sole condition that I can pitch a tent someplace to sleep for the night, and will even bring the 9 tools needed to set it up.


----------



## tomsteve (May 23, 2011)

Home Built Bandsaw Bandmill - Build your own Bandsaw Sawmill


all homebuilt bandmills.


----------

